# I can't wait to take my BeDazzler® to my PajamaJeans®



## mal (Dec 30, 2010)

Seriously... Who's buying this Shit?... 

Admit it!... ADMIT IT!



peace...


----------



## jillian (Dec 30, 2010)

you know, i saw those commercials... and all i could think of is there are a bunch of really fat chicks out there who think no one will realize they're wearing stretch pants. lol.. 

it cannot possibly be a good look.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 30, 2010)

i am in awe of those pj jeans.....just in total awe


----------



## mal (Dec 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> you know, i saw those commercials... and all i could think of is there are a bunch of really fat chicks out there who think no one will realize they're wearing stretch pants. lol..
> 
> it cannot possibly be a good look.



Imagine the "Gunt" of xotoxi's putting on a pair... 



peace...


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> you know, i saw those commercials... and all i could think of is there are a bunch of really fat chicks out there who think no one will realize they're wearing stretch pants. lol..
> 
> it cannot possibly be a good look.


i dont know, but i have a feeling they wouldn't look too bad on you
seeing the type of dress you like in another thread


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 30, 2010)

Where I grew up, if you were  out on the street  in your pajamas and  you were not standing in front of your burning house, boom they would throw your ass into the nut house.
Fucken Ronny Reagan screwed all that up.
Now  you got a country full of Al Franken Obama voters.
Got to love unintended consequences .


----------



## mal (Dec 30, 2010)

Arts & Crafts... 

Humor Section maybe?...



peace...


----------



## Dis (Dec 30, 2010)

mal said:


> Arts & Crafts...
> 
> Humor Section maybe?...
> 
> ...



What say you just stop assuming your shit is Flame Zone quality, and post it where it actually belongs, rather than trying to turn the Flame Zone into your own little chat space, since we don't have a special "Mal's Dumping Ground" for your stupid shit yet?

(Tho, don't think I'm not trying to figure out how to get such a thing.)


----------



## mal (Dec 30, 2010)

Dis said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Arts & Crafts...
> ...



Ah, how Sweet of you, Dis... 

We've got to Stop Meeting like this in the Mornings... People will Talk. 



peace...


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 30, 2010)

mal said:


> Ah, how Sweet of you, Dis...
> 
> We've got to Stop Meeting like this in the Mornings... People will Talk.
> 
> ...



WILL talk?  Pffffftttt!

With Dis trying to give you special treatment like that, we figured you were already hitched with a couple pups on the way.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 30, 2010)

Dis said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Arts & Crafts...
> ...


you're an admin, should be rather easy to do


but dont you think that would make his head get even bigger than it already is


----------



## mal (Dec 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Stop Suckin' Mod Cock, Divey... 

You're a Hall Monitor... It's all you'll ever be. 



peace...


----------



## mal (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, and Happy New Years Eve, Eve...



peace...


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 30, 2010)

mal said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...


just yankin yer chain, mal 
or can you only dish it, not eat it?


----------



## mal (Dec 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...





That's the Spirit!...

Now go Calm GT down... He's havin' a Bad Week.



peace...


----------



## Dis (Dec 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



It is, but Gunny's first instinct is to always say no. He's predictable like that.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 30, 2010)

mal said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...






Ahhh...I'm pretty sure Dis doesn't have one of those...


----------



## Valerie (Dec 30, 2010)

mal said:


> Seriously... Who's buying this Shit?...
> 
> Admit it!... ADMIT IT!
> 
> ...






Never heard of them.


----------



## Dis (Dec 30, 2010)

Valerie said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Not last time *I* looked, anyway.. But you know Malsie-Walsie.. Anything for attention.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 30, 2010)

All that outfit needs is a matching Suggie.


----------



## mal (Dec 30, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, how Sweet of you, Dis...
> ...







peace...


----------

